# powermac g5, réinstallation impossible après changement HDD pour ssd



## brun29 (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir a toute la communauté.
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'aurais grand besoin d'aide a la réinstallation d'un système sur mon powermac 2009.
J'ai fait l'acquisition de ce powermac, il y a quelques semaines avec un système sur Linux. Après avoir changé le disque dur par un SSD, il m'est impossible de réinstaller un système d'exploitation dessus. Bien entendu, je ne possède ni sauvegarde, ni cds d'installation.
Je précise que j'ai acheté ce mac aux enchères, il ne s'agit pas d'un mac volé ! J'ai la facture à l'appuie  il y en avait deux, j'ai réussit a en avoir un!

En ce qui concerne mon problème, j'ai simplement un dossier avec un point d'interrogation a l'intérieur qui clignote... That's it...
Mes manips:
Les fameuses touches
command-option+ f+i
Command-option+p+r
Etc...
J'ai tout suivi a la lettre, la seule chose que j'ai réussit a avoir était une console pour faire de la ligne de code. Pis j'y connais pas grand chose en code a part devalias.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ou une suggestion ?

Pour info, je possède un mac mini qui peut peut être m'aider a faire quelque chose pour le power.

Bonne journée, ou soirée et merci par avance.




*Note de la modération*: je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
les derniers PowerMac G5 sont sortis en 2006, c'est quel modèle ?
Regardes ici, ça peut t'aider à l'identifier : https://everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g5/index-powermac-g5.html

Si tu as mis un SSD vierge, c'est normal qu'il ne trouve pas de système pour démarrer et il affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation.
Tu veux y remettre Linux ou MacOS ? (Leopard est le plus indiqué pour cette machine).

Si c'est Linux, pourquoi ne pas brancher les 2 disques (le HD avec Linux et le SSD) et démarrer sur Linux pour faire l'install sur le SSD.

Pour MacOS, le mieux c'est de trouver les DVD d'installation. Celui de Tiger pour G5 livré avec ce Mac ou le DVD générique de Leopard pour les mises à jour (ou une image disque sur le net).


----------



## brun29 (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse GP.
Je pensais réinstaller un mac os dessus. J'ai bien trouve une image sur le net mais malgré tous mes essais j'en arrive au même point a chaque fois. J'ai tente de graver un DVD: impossible, image trop volumineuse.
J'ai tenté de le faire sur clef USB: impossible , ma clef n'est pas reconnu par le système du mac.
En revanche, tu m'a peut être donné une idée. Cela fonctionnerait-il, si je place mon image sur mon SSD a partir d'une autre machine?
Je vais essayer ce week end pour voir.
Une chose qui m'étonne, lorsque je fait un devalias sur la console, je peux voir tout le pedigree de ma machine mais pas ma clef USB. Je peux voir également le nom de l'ancien propriétaire, malgré mes tentatives d'effacement de mémoire, enlèvement de la pile, etc...


----------



## brun29 (19 Septembre 2019)

Et je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais pas répondu a la question du modèle.
A priori, c'est un power g5 2ghz de 2004.
C'est ce que j'ai sur le sticker et la carte mère.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Septembre 2019)

brun29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour ta réponse GP.
> Je pensais réinstaller un mac os dessus. J'ai bien trouve une image sur le net mais malgré tous mes essais j'en arrive au même point a chaque fois. J'ai tente de graver un DVD: impossible, image trop volumineuse.


Tiger doit faire moins de 3 Go, ça doit passer sur un DVD à 4.7Go
C'est Leopard qui nécessite un DVD DL, il fait presque presque 8Go.



brun29 a dit:


> ... J'ai tenté de le faire sur clef USB: impossible , ma clef n'est pas reconnu par le système du mac.


Même sur ton MacMini ? c'est curieux que tu ne puisse pas la formater en MacOS avec Utilitaire disque ? Quel version de MacOS sur ton MacMini ?
Ceci dit j'ai utilisé l'install à partir de clef USB pendant un temps (même Apple a proposé Lion sur une clé USB que j'ai encore), mais c'est vraiment très lent et pas très fiable.

Si tu n'as pas de DVD original ou de lecteur qui marche, le mieux c'est quand même via un disque externe en Firewire.
Mais si tu peux brancher un disque SATA en externe (celui avec Linux) sur un autre Mac, tu restaures une image disque de Tiger ou Leopard dessus, c'est une solution.
Tu le mets ensuite dans ton G5 (avec le SSD) et tu démarres dessus, et tu install MacOS sur le SSD.

Je ne suis pas non plus un grand spécialiste du G5, j'ai très peu de machines après 2000 (si quelqu'un a un G5 à donner, je veux bien m'y mettre ).
Il y a peut être des subtilités sur l'accès aux périphériques avec les paramètres de sécurité d'OSX sauvegardés sur la CM... ?


----------



## dandu (20 Septembre 2019)

Le boot en USB sur les Power Mac, c'est pas toujours simple. Sur un G5, le plus simple c'est de trouver Leopard (ISO ou simplement une copie, y en a régulièrement sur LeBonCOin/eBay). Si ISO, un DVD double couche, c'est bien. Ou au pire, un disque dur FireWire avec l'ISO restaurée dessus.


----------



## brun29 (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous et merci du suivi de mon "dossier"

J'ai pu faire quelques manip ce week-end avec certain résultat mais qui me laissent un peu impuissant.
J'ai réussit a mettre la main sur un iMac 20" 2007 samedi que j'ai réussit a négocier a $80. Je pense que c'est pas si mal compte tenu que le clavier sans fil et, surtout, les cds d'install gris ainsi que léopard et iwork étaient fournis avec .
Pour reprendre sur mon power, nous avons tente avec mon fils de lancer le léopard : sans succès 
En revanche, lorsque nous avons inséré le premier cd gris, nous avons réussit a avoir la pomme ainsi qu'un début de système. Problème: le système ne peut pas être installer sur votre ordinateur. 
En faisant "continuer", nous arrivons a un micro système mac avec quelques options comme l'utilitaire de disque etc....
Je pense que les cds gris mont permis d'avancer un peu mais pas suffisamment pour installer un système dessus encore. Je continue mes recherches et vous tient au courant de mon avancée.

En attendant, merci pour vos réponses.

Ps: gpbonneau: bonne idée, je vais essayer ta manip dès que possible. Je n'avais pas pense a tiger
Dandu: ça y est maintenant j'ai un léopard mais sans grand succès pour le moment.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Septembre 2019)

un iMac 20" de 2007, c'est déjà un Mac Intel (c'est la coque aluminium ?). 
Les derniers iMac 20" PowerPC ont été vendu jusqu'en mars 2006. Les derniers "blanc" en 2006/2007 étaient déjà des Mac Intel.

Les CD gris que tu as eu avec ce Mac, démarrent peut-être sur du PowerPC jusqu'à l'invit pour commencer l'installation (comme ceux pour PowerPC), mais la version des paquets système pour l'installation ne doivent contenir que celle pour Mac Intel. C'est pour ça qu'il ne va pas plus loin.
Les CD gris sont en général prévu uniquement pour le Mac avec lequel ils étaient vendus.

Le Leopard que tu as eu avec, c'est bien une version générique (boite et CD noir, et violet) ?
Si c'est la version générique (8 Go environ), il te faut un lecteur DVD DL (double couche) comme sur l'iMac, je ne crois pas que celui sur le G5 le soit... c'est un lecteur DVD simple couche :-( c'est pour ça que tu peux pas le lire.

Trouve un lecteur DVD DL externe, ou fait en un image sur l'iMac de 2007 que tu restaures ensuite sur un disque dur externe en Firewire (si tu as). 
Ensuite tu branches ton disque Firewire sur ton G5 et tu démarres dessus pour faire l'installation.


----------

